# The good kind of Yellow Jacket/Hornet



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I'm still not sure of what kind they are but now I can tell ya they are the good kind 

DEAD


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2009)

Kind of remind me of dead ducks 


FEET IN THE AIR


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2009)

My attack was well planned and executed survirers were not seen last night and it was so swift some never had a chance to run


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2009)

NAPALM would have been better but I think the chickens perfered the route I took and didn't destroy their coop


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Mike I clicked on the wikipedia link you posted & I believe you are right (Sorry Browtine) The antennas on the Social Wasp are different. Sooooo I was wrong. 


Nice job on the kill


----------



## Hoss (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like they never had a chance, Mike.  I guess you had no casualties on your side.

Hoss


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 24, 2009)

Well looks like every one is right some what The "Sandhills hornet" is a bit of a misnomer because this species is not a true hornet. So, "aerial yellowjacket" is the preferred common name, a reference to their above-ground nests. Great job Mike


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 24, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Well looks like every one is right some what The "Sandhills hornet" is a bit of a misnomer because this species is not a true hornet. So, "aerial yellowjacket" is the preferred common name, a reference to their above-ground nests. Great job Mike



Yep.  The only "true" hornet in North America is the European Hornet and it is an exotic.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, that's the best kind, Mr. Terminator.

Next time I go to war against any kind of bee, I want you as commander leading the charge with your fearless, effective experiences of getting the job done right.

I've gotten rid of common wasp nest around the house & bee nests in the yard, but big above ground basketball nests like that I have not taken on.  As a pre-teen kid, I guess I did throw a huge rock & knocked one of those huge ole nests out of a tree, then ran away like crazy but I deserved to get stung & did not.  Fortunately, I avoided injuries on these encounters, but I'm alway wanting to learn more tactics & strategies to get rid of bee nests around the home to learn the safest maneuvers to make.

I can't wait 'til you tell us the story of your adventures of defeating your mighty adversaries.  Did you wait 'til evening or night when there's less light when they are the weakest, then spray some long reaching bee killer, and then finally take a big bat or 2x4 board to bust the bottom so you could spray the bee killer inside that massive nest?

Anyway, good job.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 24, 2009)

Your entomology is rubbing off on others dawg2


----------



## horse2292 (Jul 24, 2009)

This is not good. My son heard some noises in the attic last night. I stood on a chair next to the vent and heard buzzing. Starting thinking about it and I have killed two large hornets in there room. At the time I gave it no thought. Now Sat I must enter the attic and see whats going on. Any suggestions.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 24, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Well looks like every one is right some what The "Sandhills hornet" is a bit of a misnomer because this species is not a true hornet. So, "aerial yellowjacket" is the preferred common name, a reference to their above-ground nests. Great job Mike



I think that's it...


----------



## Browtine (Jul 24, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> This is not good. My son heard some noises in the attic last night. I stood on a chair next to the vent and heard buzzing. Starting thinking about it and I have killed two large hornets in there room. At the time I gave it no thought. Now Sat I must enter the attic and see whats going on. Any suggestions.



Dude, I'd seriously consider getting a professional. Those things can put a hurtin' on you up in that attic!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 24, 2009)

And working in the attic you are limited to were you can go. You don't want to come through the ceiling. Call me @ 678-925-4592 Lee I will help you all I can.


----------



## horse2292 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea that has crossed my mind. I can see my trying to get away putting my foot through the sheetrock in every room upstairsGuess I should get the wife to video it. I will take a peek and then regroup and form a battle plan.


----------



## horse2292 (Jul 24, 2009)

NWCO said:


> And working in the attic you are limited to were you can go. You don't want to come through the ceiling. Call me @ 678-925-4592 Lee I will help you all I can.


I will after a look. I would hate for this to be a false alarm. Thanks.


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Jul 24, 2009)

We used to call those Guniea wasps.  Of course we pronounced wasp as waust!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 24, 2009)

SCOTT HILDERBRAND said:


> We used to call those Guniea wasps.  Of course we pronounced wasp as waust!



This is the ones I've always known as Guinea Wasps... Red with yellow and black bands.  And I hear ya on "waust". That's what I grew up callin'em. Messin' with somethin' you shouldn't be usually got a comment like, "You're gonna mess around and stir up a waust nest if you don't watch it.".


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Jul 24, 2009)

Browtine said:


> This is the ones I've always known as Guinea Wasps... Red with yellow and black bands.  And I hear ya on "waust". That's what I grew up callin'em. Messin' with somethin' you shouldn't be usually got a comment like, "You're gonna mess around and stir up a waust nest if you don't watch it.".



That's Guinea wausts there!  
I was in elementary school when the teacher was talking about wasps.  I asked her if they were the same as wausts!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't find a single picture of one just like the one I posted anywhere on the internet... Found this interesting page though...

Yellow Jackets & Hornets Page

And a funny story... As I was sittin' here lookin' at pics of a particular type of wasp on that page, somethin' hit me in the back. I guess I had wasps on the brain and that was my first thought... WASP!!!  Out of pure natural reaction I 'bout cleared my desk off tryin' to get away!!!  I just about crapped my pants! 

Turns out it was an ant that fell from the light fixture.


----------



## horse2292 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just as I had feared! As I stuck my head into the attic visions from the movie Alien was running through me head.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 25, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Your entomology is rubbing off on others dawg2



I like bugs


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 25, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> This is not good. My son heard some noises in the attic last night. I stood on a chair next to the vent and heard buzzing. Starting thinking about it and I have killed two large hornets in there room. At the time I gave it no thought. Now Sat I must enter the attic and see whats going on. Any suggestions.



Go up there at dark.  I would use a red filter on your flashlight in case they are European Hornets.  European Hornets are attracted to lights at night


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 25, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> Just as I had feared! As I stuck my head into the attic visions from the movie Alien was running through me head.



That is why you keep SCREEN on your gable vents


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> Just as I had feared! As I stuck my head into the attic visions from the movie Alien was running through me head.


 
I believe I'd call a pro on that one. The nest isn't near as imposing as the louvered vent that is slap covered up with bees....


----------



## horse2292 (Jul 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I believe I'd call a pro on that one. The nest isn't near as imposing as the louvered vent that is slap covered up with bees....



That is actually a tree in the back ground. There is nothing on the vent. There is screen but it is only covering half. It is hanging down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> That is actually a tree in the back ground. There is nothing on the vent. There is screen but it is only covering half. It is hanging down.


 
Whew!!!! that's a relief, almost..


----------



## Browtine (Jul 25, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Go up there at dark.  I would use a red filter on your flashlight in case they are European Hornets.  European Hornets are attracted to lights at night



I know they don't like blue strobes. I stopped a car in the middle of the night once and about the time I got their license from them I started hearing something hitting their car, and I mean thumping it. When I realized that it was Eurpoean Hornets smashing into it and buzzing around I made the quickest verbal warning for speeding that I've ever made, got the heck in my car and in a hurry! I used the spotlight and found their nest way up in a tree not far from my patrol car... I didn't get stung, but I got the crap scared out of me.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 25, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> Just as I had feared! As I stuck my head into the attic visions from the movie Alien was running through me head.



We'll need a pic from closer up to identify the intruders.


----------

